# Quarterly x11-toolkits/wlroots fetch problem.



## Alain De Vos (Mar 3, 2022)

Error log:

```
[00:00:00] =>> Building x11-toolkits/wlroots
[00:00:00] build started at Thu Mar  3 18:30:21 CET 2022
[00:00:00] port directory: /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/wlroots
[00:00:00] package name: wlroots-0.15.1
[00:00:00] building for: FreeBSD ap-ports-job-02 13.0-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p5 amd64
[00:00:00] maintained by: jbeich@FreeBSD.org
[00:00:00] Makefile ident: 
[00:00:00] Poudriere version: 3.3.7_1
[00:00:00] Host OSVERSION: 1300139
[00:00:00] Jail OSVERSION: 1300139
[00:00:00] Job Id: 02
...
[00:00:00] =======================<phase: check-sanity   >============================
[00:00:00] ===========================================================================
[00:00:00] =======================<phase: pkg-depends    >============================
[00:00:00] ===>   wlroots-0.15.1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
[00:00:01] ===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/pkg-1.17.5.pkg
[00:00:01] [ap-ports-job-02] Installing pkg-1.17.5...
[00:00:01] [ap-ports-job-02] Extracting pkg-1.17.5: .......... done
[00:00:02] ===>   wlroots-0.15.1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
[00:00:02] ===>   Returning to build of wlroots-0.15.1
[00:00:02] ===========================================================================
[00:00:02] =======================<phase: fetch-depends  >============================
[00:00:02] ===========================================================================
[00:00:02] =======================<phase: fetch          >============================
[00:00:02] => wlroots-wlroots-29938b74251e826f3778f6bf9c54974a30488cc1_GL0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:00:02] => Attempting to fetch https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/wlroots/wlroots/-/archive/29938b74251e826f3778f6bf9c54974a30488cc1.tar.gz?dummy=/wlroots-wlroots-29938b74251e826f3778f6bf9c54974a30488cc1_GL0.tar.gz
[00:00:03] fetch: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/wlroots/wlroots/-/archive/29938b74251e826f3778f6bf9c54974a30488cc1.tar.gz?dummy=/wlroots-wlroots-29938b74251e826f3778f6bf9c54974a30488cc1_GL0.tar.gz: size unknown
[00:00:03] fetch: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/wlroots/wlroots/-/archive/29938b74251e826f3778f6bf9c54974a30488cc1.tar.gz?dummy=/wlroots-wlroots-29938b74251e826f3778f6bf9c54974a30488cc1_GL0.tar.gz: size of remote file is not known
[00:00:03] wlroots-wlroots-29938b74251e826f3778f6bf9c54974a30488cc1_GL0.ta         552 kB  300 kBps    02s
[00:00:05] => 7c0e2a271a4c.patch doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:00:05] => Attempting to fetch https://github.com/swaywm/wlroots/commit/7c0e2a271a4c.patch
[00:00:05] 7c0e2a271a4c.patch                                    5729  B   54 MBps    00s
[00:00:05] => 55a8d225cf8c.patch doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:00:05] => Attempting to fetch https://github.com/swaywm/wlroots/commit/55a8d225cf8c.patch
[00:00:05] 55a8d225cf8c.patch                                    4209  B   62 MBps    00s
[00:00:05] => 347b32642fb6.patch doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:00:05] => Attempting to fetch https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/wlroots/wlroots/-/commit/347b32642fb6.patch
[00:00:06] fetch: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/wlroots/wlroots/-/commit/347b32642fb6.patch: size unknown
[00:00:06] fetch: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/wlroots/wlroots/-/commit/347b32642fb6.patch: size of remote file is not known
[00:00:06] 347b32642fb6.patch                                    3810  B   68 MBps    00s
[00:00:06] => Fetched file size mismatch (expected 3808, actual 3810)
[00:00:06] => Trying next site
[00:00:06] => Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/347b32642fb6.patch
[00:00:06] fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/347b32642fb6.patch: Not Found
[00:00:06] => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
[00:00:06] => port manually into /portdistfiles/ and try again.
[00:00:06] *** Error code 1
[00:00:06] 
[00:00:06] Stop.
[00:00:06] make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/wlroots
[00:00:06] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:00:06] ===>  Cleaning for wlroots-0.15.1
[00:00:07] build of x11-toolkits/wlroots | wlroots-0.15.1 ended at Thu Mar  3 18:30:27 CET 2022
[00:00:07] build time: 00:00:06
[00:00:07] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 3, 2022)

Not fetch problem, file size mismatch:


Alain De Vos said:


> [00:00:06] fetch: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/wlroots/wlroots/-/commit/347b32642fb6.patch: size of remote file is not known
> [00:00:06] 347b32642fb6.patch 3810 B 68 MBps 00s
> [00:00:06] => *Fetched file size mismatch (expected 3808, actual 3810)*


Can be corrected by running in ports directory `make makesum`. You might want to file a bug report with a patch.


----------

